
ArangoDB 3.4: ArangoSearch – Information Retrieval with ArangoDB - noah-kun
https://www.arangodb.com/2018/01/milestone-arangodb-3-4-arangosearch-information-retrieval/
======
janemanos
Jan from ArangoDB here... please note that this is a milestone release of
ArangoDB 3.4 and ArangoSearch is fully tested but not yet production ready!
The title here on HN might be misleading

------
RHSman2
Another awesome functionality on top of an awesome product.

